# single or double drops?



## chefinheavin (Feb 14, 2010)

I was wondering what is better double or single drop rigs for surf fish i herd the single are more aerodynamic for casting further but was wondering if it still produces fish like the double?


----------



## BentHook (Dec 22, 2002)

I would go with the double drops especially for your area.If you need more distance fish the last of the outgoing.Most of the beaches around you have a sandy bottom but jst to the north,Marineland does have some rocks and just to the south at Jungle Hut Rd you can get into rocks unless a Nor'Easter blows thru and covers them.
The best hooks for table fish are a 2/0 circle with shrimp,clams or sandfleas.The bite is real slow right now but as the water warms up a little the black drum and whiting will show up first.Then the blue's and pompano.
How does it feel to be the youngest person living in Palm Coast. The average age in that are must be 112 and you had to of come from Jersey or New York.


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Droppers*

Use either one or two with a clipdown rig and you'll have all the aerodynamics that you need. C2


----------



## chefinheavin (Feb 14, 2010)

lol yea palm coast has more senior than junior citizens but i love the open not crowded area and flagler beach fishing is relaxing and fun


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

I've fished times when the fish bit the top hook 90% of the time. You don't know if they're going to want the top or bottom bait so give them both!


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

I think it all depends on what you are fishing for. Kinda like the difference in soaking or throwing metal. Use both.


----------



## ematsuda (Feb 9, 2009)

I only use a double for smaller baits/hooks targeting smaller fish. However, I've landed sizable fish on it.

If I use big baits, it's single for me - casting distance the main reason.


----------



## chefinheavin (Feb 14, 2010)

now the other question mono or wire leader and ps im not from jersey or NY actually Michigan lol


----------



## MDubious (May 10, 2008)

Depends what the targeted species is. For instance if I'm fishing stripers (I'm originally from LINY) mono or fluoro leader but, if I'm fishing for something a bit more toothy like spanish or kings, or blues or whatever then definitely wire leader.


----------



## BentHook (Dec 22, 2002)

Use mono unless your after sharks.Once in a while you'll get a bluefish bite thru the mono but other then that you schould be OK.
If you fish Flagler pier for kingfish most of the guys will use single strand wire around 32lbs to 40 lbs.Most the sharks caught in the surf will be under two feet unless you use big baits.
Both sides of my family came from SW Mich.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

For the smaller eater fish, run a widely spaced double drop. For bigger fish use a single hook fishfinder.


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Charlie,
What is a clipdown rig?




Charlie2 said:


> Use either one or two with a clipdown rig and you'll have all the aerodynamics that you need. C2


And Chef,
If you see a short old lady driving a new silver Malibu around Palm Coast, stay clear. That's my Mom, and she likes to run stop signs. 
And don't blow your horn. She's from Jersey and she'll just flip you off.


----------



## zztopsail (Jul 23, 2009)

I make miy own rigs and I only make single drop mono ones. I use 80 lb mono and Eagle Claw Lazer Kahle hooks with the size dependant on what I am fishing for but usually it will be a 1 or a 1/0. 

I use mono cause it is cheaper and doesnt kink up and is less visable. Also the average size Blue is not goingt to bite through 80# mono. On top of that, I can make a new one in a couple of mins no problem

I only use one drop because I feel you waiste bait with double drops, plus when you get a hit but miss you know you best check your bait with a single. With a double you tend to beleve you still have bait on the second hook and that makes you lazynd often times your sitting there with two bear hooks


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

I'd say it is what you are fishing for that is how I would make my decision


----------



## chefinheavin (Feb 14, 2010)

tjbjornsen said:


> Charlie,
> What is a clipdown rig?
> 
> 
> ...


lmfao thats funny right there ill keep one eye out for her dont do much horn honking just kind of shake my head lol


----------

